# Crushed shell driveway



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I am in SW Florida and want to put in a shell driveway. I find little on the internet on it. Most of where I want to put the shell has had gravel/shell added to it and been driven on for 40 plus years and is very solid. 

Some of the area is grass that has had very little traffic, and is just sand. This area will continue to get little traffic.

The local gravel place recommends geotextile material and 2" of crushed shell. Where it has been compacted over the years 2" is probably fine. But where it has not been compacted this seems a bit light? This will be edged with 2X4.

Any input greatly appreciated or directions to a shell driveway site. JIm


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The local gravel place recommends geotextile material and 2" of crushed shell. Where it has been compacted over the years 2" is probably fine. But where it has not been compacted this seems a bit light?


Ayuh,... The area ya don't drive on has compacted from settlement ain't it,..??

The Plan sounds reasonable to me...


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

This one has me beat, I have checked everywhere I can think of and there is very little on shell driveways.

The local aggregate seller is telling me scrape off the grass, install geotextile material and and cover with 2 inch of shell. So I am gonna go for it!
JIm


----------

